# Dubai - Family Visa on Hold (While Changing Job)



## lijet (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi Friends,

Greetings,

I am working in one of the free company located in Dubai,

I have sponsored my wife & 1 child <age 2 yr>

I am in state of changing my job but to cancel my existing visa I want to put my family visa on hold by depositing aed 5000/-, but my wife & my kid are in there home town (not in UAE)

*Kindly advice can i arrange to bring there passport here & keep there visa on hold while I switch on to my new companies visa,*

Also advice is this possible or I need to ask my family to come down to dubai?

Awaiting for your earlier reply,

Thanks & best regards,


----------

